# I swear that time has stopped....



## Alison (Aug 29, 2005)

I think I have looked at the clock 6 times between 9am and 9:18am.....

Tomorrow is our big ultrasound where we get to make sure that the baby is developing normally, has 4 chambers of the heart, a healthy spine, etc. We also decided that if the baby cooperates we will find out the gender. Aubrey says girl, the boys and I say it's a boy and my parents think girl. I'm sure I was nervous with the boys as well, but I can't remember it because my last pregnancy was over 4 years ago. I'm not sure I'd know what to do with a girl at this point, our house is very, um, well, run by testosterone :mrgreen: I'm sure we'll update with some photos of our baby blob tomorrow. 

Ooooh, look, it's 9:21 now :cheer:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations! 
I'm happy for y'all!



> our house is very, um, well, run by testesterone :mrgreen:


Sounds like my house...


----------



## anicole (Aug 29, 2005)

YEA for you!  Biiiig day!

I passed out in the doctor's office the day of all the testing ... icky orange stuff dropped me like a bad habit!

I live with three male types so I know what you mean!  Slobs .... all of 'em!  

Best wishes for tomorrow's appt.!


----------



## Alison (Aug 29, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> ... icky orange stuff dropped me like a bad habit!



Ugh....that whole test is awful. Whose idea was it to tell a pregnant woman that she has to fast and then fill her with a glucose drink and draw blood twice? Bad..bad...bad...idea.

I am not looking forward to that test! I think I passed out the first time I did it too. I remember that I took my Mom with me and made her take me out for breakfast afterwards :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Aug 29, 2005)

Ooooh baby's first photo!

Good luck tomorrow Alison! I hope the baby's doing fine and everything, and enjoy your big brekky after the tests!


----------



## bace (Aug 29, 2005)

I called both my brother and sister's gender.

Also my best friends sister's baby.

And a few other randoms.

I'm better when I see the actual pregnant woman, but I think I can safely say you're having another boy.

If I'm wrong then atleast I can say "well...I never saw you so it's hard to make an accurate prediciton."


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh, I bet it's now 9:47h with you! Or even 9:48h???

See? You'll get there!

Orange stuff?
Why do you have to have any "orange stuff"? 
With the ultrasounds I had, I only got that cold, icky thing onto my stomach, that was all.

Wanna see. Wanna see!
Boy or girl, still wanna see!


----------



## Alison (Aug 29, 2005)

LaFoto - The orange stuff is a test for gestational diabetes. It's a good advancement and helps keep Mom and Baby healthy should diabetes be present, but it's a pain for the other percentage that is just fine  I'm sure we'll scan in the pictures afterwards, but we'll probably have to identify what you're looking at!

Bace - I've been good at guessing genders of babies as well. I think out of about 20 pregnancies I've been wrong twice. I was told once that I will have 5 children, 3 boys, then a girl and then another boy. We'll see!

Thanks Mesysha! I'm planning on getting a veggie omelette afterwards


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 29, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> brekky




BREAKFAST. :lmao: 


and good luck alison!! tell HER to say cheese!


----------



## Corry (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck Alison!  Ya know if ya have a girl she's gonna be just like the boys anyway!  Ya gotta be TOUGH with TWO big brothers! 

Hahaha...she'll be tough enough, that when she's 16 or so and her first date comes to pick her up, Aubrey won't have to be sitting in the living room cleaning his shotgun.


----------



## terri (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow, chica......I'm with Aubrey on this one. No twins, just a single perfect baby girl.


----------



## Calliope (Aug 29, 2005)

I hate waiting!  Here's to hoping it's a girl!


----------



## Alison (Aug 29, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hahaha...she'll be tough enough, that when she's 16 or so and her first date comes to pick her up, Aubrey won't have to be sitting in the living room cleaning his shotgun.



He's already been scoping out the double barrel shotguns and deciding if he wants to be inside or outside when the boy comes to the door. If this baby is a girl I feel sorry for her!


----------



## terri (Aug 29, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> He's already been scoping out the double barrel shotguns and deciding if he wants to be inside or outside when the boy comes to the door. If this baby is a girl I feel sorry for her!


 I vote for waiting outside on the porch, possibly on the porch swing with his shotgun. That way the kid will have perfect understanding BEFORE he bothers ringing the bell. :thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Aug 29, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> He's already been scoping out the double barrel shotguns and deciding if he wants to be inside or outside when the boy comes to the door. If this baby is a girl I feel sorry for her!



 Damn, I sure called that one!


----------



## bace (Aug 29, 2005)

My sister is VERY lucky I no longer live at home.

However, I don't think i'd be half as bad as my Dad.

I would make any boy she brought home feel like a complete dumbass though.


----------



## Corry (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm...my parents are the opposite.  They just don't give a @#$%. :S


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2005)

good luck tomorrow! now I'm confused! I thought that it may be twins... but then ... I mean now I think it might be a girl... we will see... we wanna see!!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 29, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Ugh....that whole test is awful. Whose idea was it to tell a pregnant woman that she has to fast and then fill her with a glucose drink and draw blood twice? Bad..bad...bad...idea.



Probably the same person that thought of doing the same thing to NON-pregnant women but draw blood 7 times over 5 hours. issed: I passed out when they did that horrible "glucose tolerance" test on me too. uke:

I can't wait to see a picture of _her_.  :mrgreen: Tell Aub the shotgun is *much* more effective if he reminds the young man that he's not afraid to go back to jail when he cleans it in front of him.  :lmao:


----------



## Alison (Aug 29, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see a picture of _her_.  :mrgreen: Tell Aub the shotgun is *much* more effective if he reminds the young man that he's not afraid to go back to jail when he cleans it in front of him.  :lmao:



:lmao: You watch Blue Collar TV too? That's a Bill Engvall line right? You and Aub think so much alike that it scares me :mrgreen:

I see that mother's intuition means nothing to you all, everyone thinks it's going to be a girl and I'm the only one who says boy.


----------



## Corry (Aug 29, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Probably the same person that thought of doing the same thing to NON-pregnant women but draw blood 7 times over 5 hours. issed: *I passed out when they did that horrible "glucose tolerance" test on me too.* uke:
> 
> I can't wait to see a picture of _her_.  :mrgreen: Tell Aub the shotgun is *much* more effective if he reminds the young man that he's not afraid to go back to jail when he cleans it in front of him.  :lmao:



I'm supposed to have to go through some sort of glucose tolerance test as soon as I can afford the doctor bills.  Is it really that bad???


----------



## Alison (Aug 29, 2005)

It's really not horrible, the hardest part for me was that I only had them when I was pregnant and the fasting part was hard. For the non-pregnant tests they usually draw blood fasting, then have you drink the glucose stuff (which to me tasted like orange soda) then test again at one hour, two hours and three hours past to watch how your glucose levels are. If you can, schedule it in the morning, I thought that was easier.


----------



## Corry (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Alison.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 29, 2005)

They did a blood test at the start, one half an hour later then at the hour and every hour after for 5 hours.  My glucose tolerance test was only bad because the guy drawing blood couldn't hit a vein if his life depended on it. He just stuck the needle in and rooted around until he got blood. Plus my blood sugar didn't tank out until AFTER I left the doctors office and when it did, I was literally passing out of Claimjumper at lunch time.   




			
				AlisonPower said:
			
		

> :lmao: You watch Blue Collar TV too? That's a Bill Engvall line right? You and Aub think so much alike that it scares me :mrgreen:



I might be from So Cal but isn't that still the "South"? Besides, don't all good self respecting rednecks watch Blue Collar TV?


----------



## lizheaemma (Aug 29, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Ugh....that whole test is awful. Whose idea was it to tell a pregnant woman that she has to fast and then fill her with a glucose drink and draw blood twice? Bad..bad...bad...idea.
> 
> I am not looking forward to that test! I think I passed out the first time I did it too. I remember that I took my Mom with me and made her take me out for breakfast afterwards :mrgreen:



I asked if I really had to do the orange iky stuff in my last pregnacy and since I was fine with the first two and there is no history of problems in my family I was able to skip it.  Plus I find out later that there is another test that involves giving blood, then going out for lunch and then going back give blood again


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 30, 2005)

*TIME HAS, INDEED, PROCEEDED!*

And now it is morning in Germany, so soon it will be morning for you and then you'll have the appointment for the BIG ULTRASOUND, and very soon after that we shall hear whether we'll have to talk about "Evelyn Maria" or about "Chase Andrew" . Goodie. Soooo exciting.

I want to see your "blob", as it will show on the ultrasound pic. Beautiful eyes, I am sure! 
And I want a new mommy-to-be pic, pretty please? Or a parents-to-be pic? Maybe?


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

Right you are! I'm drinking the water they said I had to drink as I type this. We surely will scan in the ultrasound photos and we'll share some photos of the parents & siblings to be soon. Thanks for thinking of us, LaFoto....we fell like TPF is an extension of our family


----------



## bace (Aug 30, 2005)

I saw my sister lastnight for the first time in 3 months. She's 12 and now stands atleast 5'5". She's going into Junior High. I also saw pics of her at my cousins wedding in the UK. Wearing a dresss.

WHY DO THEY GROW UP SO FAST?

Good luck today!


----------



## Meysha (Aug 30, 2005)

Ohhhh I'm so excited!! I so hope it's a girl... that way you'll have someone to go shopping with!! Yay! But a boy would be cool too! oh I just hope 'it' is all healthy and cute and everything!! :mrgreen:

And yes, MD, Brekky.


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2005)

I absolutely believe in mother's intuition, which is why I went ahead and painted the nursery blue without peeking at the ultrasound.  And I was right! 

Soooooo, we may indeed have a trio of boys in the Power household.....hmmmm.......the thing I keep remembering is that, when Alison starts typing fast and refers to the baby without thinking, she always calls the baby "she". :mrgreen: That's intuitive, too! 

It is funny how we're all wanting a baby girl, though.  
It's so exciting!


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, it's a BABY! A healthy baby with a good heart, kidneys, spine and brain. The baby is laying sideways and stretches out quite comfortably in there. Here are a few pictures 

Foot, if you look close you can see the other one behind. Baby had its feet crossed at the ankles...






And a profile...because of the position this is the best we could get...face is on the left and body extending to the right.






As for the gender, well, Aubrey said you all have to wait until he gets home for that announcement :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 30, 2005)

I really wanted a girl after my two boys, and from early stages on during my third pregnancy I felt this one was different, so it must be a girl. With the two boys I was each time CONVINCED they would be a boy, and during the third I only felt so-so. Therefore I deduced it would be a girl for a change. Which was right.

So if you feel STRONGLY that it is a third boy, you might still be right.
(But secretly I am wishing for an Evelyn Maria.... )


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 30, 2005)

WOW, a post with a PHOTO squeezed itself inbetween Terri's and mine while I was typing!!!!!
Wowowow!
What a BEAUTY! What a CUTIE!


And you won't tell as yet? No? NO?


----------



## anicole (Aug 30, 2005)

:heart:  :heart: Look!!!! :heart: :heart:   

SHE looks very beautiful!

Did you do okay withthe orange goo?  How was the omlette afterwards?

We'll be tickled when you confirm boy or girl.  (thanking God Baby is healthy!)


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2005)

awww......look at the widdle baby....  It's okay, we'll wait, cause the news is all good health-wise, which is the most important thing!! :thumbup:


----------



## Meysha (Aug 30, 2005)

Awwww how cute! That's amazing really. You know, it never hits me that someone's pregnant until I see these ultrasound pikkies. And then you see how amazing it is that something so little is growing there. Awwww. Now you've made me all clucky.

(Thank god I don't live with Adrian! :shock


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 30, 2005)

It's like a WI meeting in here all of a sudden!  

He/she looks quite comfortable in there & not sucking thumbs either!

My little boy had a habit of putting his hands between his legs everytime we went for a scan so we couldn't tell the sex until the very last scan! 

Hope all is well!!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHH how sweet is she...  thank God she is healthy and ok and comfortable there   when will Aubrey  be back at home?!?! I do wanna know if that's a girl!!!!!


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2005)

Aw!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!  Now how long til Aubrey gets home??????


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

He should be home a little after 5:00 eastern time, about 5 more hours. But, as a pregnant woman I might be able to take bribes :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2005)

Buy me a plane ticket and I'll be over with Brownies.   :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Buy me a plane ticket and I'll be over with Brownies.   :mrgreen:



With the chocolate chips and fudge frosting?


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2005)

Homemade frosting even!!!


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2005)

Or I have this stuff in my cupboard I was gonna make tonight...it's Pillsbury Ultimate Dessert Kit, triple chocolate (man, Aubrey is gonne murdalize me!)...I've never had it, but it sure looks good!  It's like..a cake type thing, with a chocolate filling and a drizzle topping. MMmmmmm!


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2005)

I have avocados that want to be yours, Alison. :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2005)

hmmm right now I'm drinking a carrot juice... I can share  or... I can send you a very special picture of Hertz from the meet-up...  exclusive... only for you and me


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

Come to think of it, maybe it's Aubrey you should be bribing since this was his idea!


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 30, 2005)

:twisted:  T-minus 2.5 hours and counting...


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2005)

*PHEW!*  Aubrey didn't see my food bribes...I can still live for a bit.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2005)

Aubrey... maybe would you like to see... dor example... special, exclusive photo of ... hmm Corinna, let's say.. from the meet-up??


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2005)

oh come on guys!!! it is night right now!!!! I do want to hear it today!!!! and it's 9.17 pm!!!! grrrrr you cannot keep me awake till morning!!!!


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2005)

awwww, poor Mentos! 

Aubrey is enjoying this....it must be a girl.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2005)

SEE!!! It's a girl  I told ya that's a girl  
Is it a girl!??!!


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> *PHEW!*  Aubrey didn't see my food bribes...I can still live for a bit.



Nope! If he wants iced tea tonight he's got to make me brownies!


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> awwww, poor Mentos!
> 
> Aubrey is enjoying this....it must be a girl.



What? Boys aren't enjoyable? :twisted:


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2005)

Aw damn! I'm dead!


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> What? Boys aren't enjoyable? :twisted:


 Only till they turn 15..... :mrgreen: 

bwahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Only till they turn 15..... :mrgreen:
> 
> bwahahahahaha!!!!!!



That's just uncalled for :evil: I thought they stayed sweet forever?


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 30, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Aubrey... maybe would you like to see... dor example... special, exclusive photo of ... hmm Corinna, let's say.. from the meet-up??


 
*WHAT? :shock:*


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> *WHAT? :shock:*


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2005)

kidding kidding


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> kidding kidding


 Wow, Mentos.....didn't know you played so dirty. :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> That's just uncalled for :evil: I thought they stayed sweet forever?


 Oh, I'm sure yours will. They'll be teenaged angels. :bigangel:


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 30, 2005)

Do you have ugly snapshots of me?
If you were called "Hertz van Rental", you'd not hesitate to put them up...

How many more hours till Aubrey comes home????


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Do you have ugly snapshots of me?
> If you were called "Hertz van Rental", you'd not hesitate to put them up...
> 
> How many more hours till Aubrey comes home????



1  He does seem to be enjoying this an awful lot! At work he wrote the gender in different languages on his whiteboard all afternoon until someone figured it out.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2005)

AAAAAAGHGGGGGGRRRR I sent him a PM


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> 1  He does seem to be enjoying this an awful lot! At work he wrote the gender in different languages on his whiteboard all afternoon until someone figured it out.



That does sound like an Aubrey thing to do!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2005)

so it's a girl!!!!


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> 1  He does seem to be enjoying this an awful lot! At work he wrote the gender in different languages on his whiteboard all afternoon until someone figured it out.


 awww........


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> so it's a girl!!!!



That's one option. Of course the other could be that we couldn't tell the gender...but that would just be mean then wouldn't it :twisted:


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 30, 2005)

&#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090; &#1076;&#1077;&#1074;&#1091;&#1096;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2005)

GIRL!!!!! hahahah


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 30, 2005)

AAaaaaand I guess you can link the picture if you'd like Alison.  I forgot I had to feed the dogs and stuff so it may get to be too late before I can get home and post it.


----------



## Calliope (Aug 30, 2005)

Ah... Russian for it will be the girl...


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2005)

I knew that!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2005)

hahaha I was the first who translated this yeah  ok ok ... thanks guys I know you love me  Mentos the greatest  j/k


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 30, 2005)

Yippieh! 
What I said, what I said, what I said! 
Yay! Oh, sooooo sweet! And a lovely name for h......


----------



## Calliope (Aug 30, 2005)

I forgot to say "Congrats to you both!"


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

That's right, a girl. My expression went something like "A what? Maybe you should take some more pictures just to be sure". But, the u/s tech pointed out all the vital parts and I have to agree, it looked girlish to me. I don't think I'll truly believe it until she's born. But here you have a very unshy Evelyn Maria Power:


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 30, 2005)

huh I don't see anything  only black and white dots....


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> That's right, a girl. My expression went something like "A what? Maybe you should take some more pictures just to be sure". But, the u/s tech pointed out all the vital parts and I have to agree, it looked girlish to me. I don't think I'll truly believe it until she's born. But here you have a very unshy Evelyn Maria Power:


 Hi, Evelyn! :waves:  We all can't wait to see you!!!

Congrats to the proud Mom and Dad! :cheer:


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> huh I don't see anything  only black and white dots....



 That's just it! If it was a boy you would see something else


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 30, 2005)

i predicted this long ago.....all prize $ is mine!!!


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2005)

TERRI WAS RIGHT!!! She said you kept accidentally saying 'she' for a reason, and she was right!!!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 30, 2005)

it would be like she is sitting on the object taking the picture, facing to the left.


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i predicted this long ago.....all prize $ is mine!!!



Prize money? Look Aubrey, Jon just offered to pay for her wedding. That's so sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 30, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Prize money? Look Aubrey, Jon just offered to pay for her wedding. That's so sweet :thumbsup:




Woohooo!!!   :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats Dad, Mom! :cheer:


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> TERRI WAS RIGHT!!! She said you kept accidentally saying 'she' for a reason, and she was right!!!!


 No, _Alison_ was right. Her peripheral brain was writing "she" all along, remember? I just called her on it a few times.  

OMG - do the boys know? Are you going to let it be a surprise? They are going to_ love_ their baby sister!


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

We just told them now. Lucas said "Oh, cool, and her name will be Chase" and Chris said "Oh, uh, okay, can I watch TV now?"


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey..Chase can be a girls name!


----------



## Meysha (Aug 30, 2005)

Yay congratulations! It's a girl!!! YAY!! :cheer:

Ummm I can't see what that last u/s is of either.... ya reckon you could paint some lines in for us (me), so we (I) can tell what it is?


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey..Chase can be a girls name!


 Chasette!


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 30, 2005)

Here's my rendition of what you're seeing in the last u/s.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 30, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Only till they turn 15..... :mrgreen:
> 
> bwahahahahaha!!!!!!



I still think im a bit of fun...


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

Okay, here's my take. The view is from below, looking up at the legs and bottom.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry I missed this thread...congrats guys...I know im late but wow, a new baby girl...its amazing how life works 

Congrats...if theres anything I can do you name it  Congrats again!


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Chasette!




 I think we'll just hope for a boy next time around instead :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis (Aug 30, 2005)

What about calling her Artemis instead? thats a female name yah know...well...kinda...


----------



## Artemis (Aug 30, 2005)

Common, yah know yah wanna, what a greant name Artemis is? then I could call her...mini me...


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> I think we'll just hope for a boy next time around instead :mrgreen:


 Chaserita?  :thumbup:

btw, have you shared the news to the interested party yet?


----------



## Artemis (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh...if its a boy...Artemis...

Ok ok

Yossarian?


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 30, 2005)

Yay ! I called one girl too !! 

This good run has GOT to be broken SOMEDAY though !  

( probably will be when I'm tryin predict my own kids gender, when or if it happens  )

Congrats on your little girl, guys ! Cannot *wait* to see her when she comes out into the sparkly bright world ! About time that your home has some more eostrogen floatin around it.


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Oh...if its a boy...Artemis...
> 
> Ok ok
> 
> Yossarian?



Arty...settle...they've had the names picked out for months.


----------



## errant_star (Aug 30, 2005)

Congratulations guys ... how exciting ... at least she'll have 2 older brothers ... keep her out of trouble :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 


:hug:: Congrats again!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 31, 2005)

But who wouldnt want the name Artemis? tis awesome.

Hehe only messing guys...can we see some pics of the new baby?


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 31, 2005)

You did see all there is to see right now in this very thread, didn't you, Arty? This new baby measures a whole of a glorious 14? 15? 16 cms right now... give her time to grow a bit longer and bigger inside her mommy, and in January, when we'll have all got bored by our Christmas presents (unless mine will be the 350D!), we'll get to see Evelyn Maria!  Isn't it so, Alison and Hobbes???


----------



## Meysha (Aug 31, 2005)

hahaha arty you're so funny! The baby is still in the mummy's tummy for now. But if we wait a little longer the baby is going to come out and be all cute and widdle. Then you can have some more photos. :hug:

Awww. you know, I think dan just gets a little excited some times. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I think there will be a photo or two taken after she's born


----------



## Artemis (Aug 31, 2005)

Bah sorry, I got all confused.
Glad little Artemis is doing ok Alison


----------



## bace (Aug 31, 2005)

pffft. I didn't get to see the mother.

Congrats on the new girl!!!


----------



## Alison (Aug 31, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> pffft. I didn't get to see the mother.
> 
> Congrats on the new girl!!!



:lmao: I knew you were going to say that! I really thought it was a boy though, so we were both wrong! I don't think I've fully accepted that it's a girl yet, they could have missed it!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 31, 2005)

Cut her hair short and make her wear trousers...thatll work...


----------



## Artemis (Aug 31, 2005)

And like my sig just said to me..
You cant beat Artemis...

Im gonna put a poll up if I should call my kid that...


----------



## Meysha (Aug 31, 2005)

Umm... dan do you know what Artemis means... or I should say who it is?

Artemis, Greek goddess of marriage, chastity, hunting, and moonlight. Twin sister of Apollo, daughter of Zeus and Leto. (Thanks google)


hehe, arty's a girl!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 31, 2005)

Greek goddess of archery actually, but I still rock...


----------



## Meysha (Aug 31, 2005)

Well hunting was in that list.



			
				google said:
			
		

> She is a friend to humans as well as to animals, and she is reputed to dance in silver sandals through the countryside to give protection to wild beasts, particularly the young. She rides a silver chariot across the heavens, shooting silver moonlight arrows to the Earth below. Yet although friendly to humans, Artemis will punish and kill as her father, Zeus, dictates her to do.


hehehe. How are those silver sandals going Artemis?


----------



## Artemis (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice actually...my feet feel cool, yet comfortable....now...attack, my precious cats, attack the evil vickY! (cats look at dan and meow) ohh nevermind...give me a hug instead. (cat jumps in lap) I was talking to vicky...


----------



## Meysha (Aug 31, 2005)

:hug::


----------



## bace (Aug 31, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> :lmao: I knew you were going to say that! I really thought it was a boy though, so we were both wrong! I don't think I've fully accepted that it's a girl yet, they could have missed it!


 
Yeah, it could be REALLY REALLY small....poor thing.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 31, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> :hug::



YAY!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 31, 2005)

Do you know exactly, when she should be delivered??? January.. ok.. but exactly??


----------



## Alison (Aug 31, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Do you know exactly, when she should be delivered??? January.. ok.. but exactly??




Nope, they say the due date is just an estimate and most babies will be born from two weeks before it to two weeks after. My due date is January 5th. Both my boys were born 1-2 weeks early so I'm hoping that happens again!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 31, 2005)

If she should arrive as early as 22 December (which would be quite early, indeed), I would be able to always remember her date of birth really well! But I can tell you: the nearer to Christmas the meaner! I happen to know this from a certain, kind of lifelong experience ... :roll:

I'm also telling my friend whose due date is 13 September that she should wait till the 15th (though she, too, is hoping for the arrival of her boy any day *now*, much rather than any day *after* the 13th!), that is my brother's birthday .


----------

